# Venison Summer Sausage ( pic heavy)



## Winterrider (Feb 5, 2020)

Finally got around to making some venison summer sausage. Did Red Barn and Garlic from Owens. 
( I think I kinda favored the garlic )






Mixture for both batches was 17# venison, 8# pork butt.









Used the Muslim bags thanks to 

 flatbroke
 ,

 smokin peachey
 ,

 pc farmer
 ,

 HalfSmoked
 .
These bags are excellent.





50# stuffed up





Placed in fridge overnight. Had the arsenal of thermometers fired up. Had probe wires running all over in different areas of the MES 40.  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Smoke tray with Pecan dust was used.





Refrigerated overnight. Bags all peeled off, ready for Vac.
	

		
			
		

		
	






All bagged up ready for freezer.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 5, 2020)

Wow   Great job.  How long did it get to temp?  The one question I gt asked alot is How did the bags peel off.   SO how did they peel off?


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 5, 2020)

It was about a 13 hr smoke.  50# , Almost too much for the MES 40 so transferred some over to the Stampede.
  After putting small cut in the bottom seam, you can basically just tear it up the seam and peel back from there . Pretty simple after started. You can "really" pack them, where a fibrous casing would burst.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 5, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> It was about a 13 hr smoke.  50# , Almost too much for the MES 40 so transferred some over to the Stampede.
> After putting small cut in the bottom seam, you can basically just tear it up the seam and peel back from there . Pretty simple after started. You can "really" pack them, where a fibrous casing would burst.




Yup.  I like being able to pack them tight.  I do the same.  Small cut then it tears right off nice and clean.  I really like using them.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice work there .  Got some nice color  , and it all looks great .  I just bought some of the Garlic SS .  Those bags do look like they work good .


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks great! That’s a nice supply of SS.


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Ishi (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 6, 2020)

WR, Nice batch of VSS, you 'll be supplied for awhile !


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2020)

Awesome looking stash glad to hear you like the bags.

Warren


----------



## mike243 (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks great to me, the MES shines for sausage making imo  , I need to get in gear and make some, I bought a 25lbs hand cranked mixer to help lol, need a hand crank stuffer but the KA does a fine job at this time.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 6, 2020)

Man they look beautiful. That’s one fine bunch of SS!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 6, 2020)

Wow, that looks great, nice piece of work! Like, RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice looking SS! Beautiful color. Never used muslin bags before but looks like I have to try....


----------



## checkdude (Feb 6, 2020)

Looks great!  I have used the muslin bags also (made them myself ) and they do work exelent! Quite economic to make too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2020)

FANTASTIC!!!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 6, 2020)

SmokinAl



 xray



 kruizer



 Ishi



 sawhorseray



 jcam222



 pushok2018



 HalfSmoked



 mike243



 crazymoon



 chopsaw

Thank you "All "for the likes, greatly appreciated.
 Half of this venison was gifted to one of the wife's girlfriends and she wasn't sure what to do with it so I helped out.


----------

